# Format of Documents to Upload in visa 189



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Requesting your sincere guidelines in which format the documents should be uploaded?

I've taken the pictures from my camera and have converted them into PDF. Furthermore, can I make a single PDF document that will contain all previous experience letters?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

This link should help you.
Attach documents to an online application


----------



## cat_lady (Dec 12, 2014)

I attached everything in PDF, but I would suggest you scan everything with a proper scan and not with your phone, quality kinda sucks with a phone scan


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do not simply take photos of your documents and save them as PDFs (unless you're using an app like CamScanner to do it properly). The text in photos is often not sufficiently readable and this could delay your application as the CO may ask you to re-upload your documents. As someone else said, use a real scanner (you can buy them for less than $100 these days) or go to your nearest copy shop and use theirs. Or use CamScanner (it's only $2 or something like that in the app store).


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah, also there has to be a compromise between the quality of the scan and the file size...i believe each doc should be below 5 mb..


----------

